# Using rings in your scope for Field Archery



## Po_Boy (Jun 3, 2006)

How many of you use or have used a ring instead of pin or a spot for Field? I am working thru some "issues" with freezing low indoor on a 5 spot and now practicing field, no problems with foam though. (yes, I know it's TP) While I am working thru it I have started to use a ring and it has helped me focus on the X tremendously, so I was wondering if I don't have my problem fixed by the time field comes around is it feasible to use a ring for Field? I just started using a ring and haven't tried it outdoor yet, but have you guys had any success with this or should I just go back to a pin for outdoors. Thanks in advance for your help. 

Scott


----------



## youngarchery (May 31, 2006)

yes you can use them i know some people that love them but you will want a smaller hoop in the scope


----------



## Macker (Mar 22, 2007)

Po_Boy said:


> How many of you use or have used a ring instead of pin or a spot for Field? I am working thru some "issues" with freezing low indoor on a 5 spot and now practicing field, no problems with foam though. (yes, I know it's TP) While I am working thru it I have started to use a ring and it has helped me focus on the X tremendously, so I was wondering if I don't have my problem fixed by the time field comes around is it feasible to use a ring for Field? I just started using a ring and haven't tried it outdoor yet, but have you guys had any success with this or should I just go back to a pin for outdoors. Thanks in advance for your help.
> 
> Scott


 Do yourself a favor and get a true spot scope. Look on their website: www.truespotscopes.com.


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

The ring has helped my indoor scores. I have tried the fiber and the dot. With the ring you just get it centered and start to focus on the X. I havent tried it out on the field course yet, but I am going to shoot a ring outdoors.
I also like the way the truspot sounds/works. DY needs to make some of those.


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

I have been shooting a ring outdoors as well as indoors for the last year. I needed to see the X. Helped my focus a bunch.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Ring for Field*

We have been using a ring for Field for 5 years. This year I am going to try a True Spot lens for Field and see if it works as well as it does indoors.
Jbird


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

WOW...a fiber man using a ring:embara:

Just kidding Scott

We talked about this last week or so I think...There are tons of people that use a ring of some sort for field...others that use a TRU Spot....and at the moment I am leaning to atleast trying NOTHING.

I tried a ring last year and shot a couple decent rounds with it indoors..but like all "new things" in archery it was only a 2 day fix :doh: I hated it...even tried it again this year. I think I took it after 2 ends.ukey: I did shoot last year at distance with a ring then put a scope on with a fiber and my group size was about half of what it was with the ring....

However I have shot a little at 35yds or so with just a plain 6X and the groups are :thumb: Not as good but not far off my usually groups with a fiber.


----------



## erasmu (Oct 15, 2005)

Maybe I am an unusual case, but although I like the True Spot scopes a lot for indoors, I don't outdoors. I use the rings outdoors. The problem I have with True Spots outdoors is in the dark, shaded areas. If the sun is hitting the target, no problem. In the shade, especially on the hunter face, I have a lot of trouble locating the spot. With the rings, I use two in slightly different sizes. One is black and the other yellow. No matter what the lighting conditions, one will show up well. Just my experiences so far.


----------



## Po_Boy (Jun 3, 2006)

Thanks for the input guys! I'm not at the point of wanting to try a True Spot, I have a whole new Bowhunter class rig to set up and stickers only cost $6:tongue:. I'm also used to having a ghost ring sight for rifle shooting so I am comfortable with having one. I just didn't know if with the rings you found the targets vary too much in size to use it effectivly. If anyone else has some input I would appreciate it. 


And BH, :nyah:

:wink:


----------



## 442fps (Dec 23, 2003)

I'm using circles on the lens for everything exept 3D , and it works great for me .


----------



## Bownut61 (Dec 15, 2007)

*Love the ring*

After reading something on here a few weeks ago about someone using a ring and loving being able to see the X, I gave it a try and love it!!! I got rid of the fiber up pin on my Viper ( which I was going to do anyway ) and put a Gunstar Reticle on mine. I took a toothpick and removed the dot. I love it!!!

I used the next to smallest one. It totally lets me focus on the X. It's like the X on the target takes the place of the dot. Can't wait to try it outdoors. I used the Fl. orange which should show up real nice on a Field/Hunter face.


----------



## Po_Boy (Jun 3, 2006)

Thanks for the advice. I guess when indoor starts to wind down I will have to give a field round a try with the ring.


----------



## dhunt1 (Dec 16, 2002)

*Rings or true spot?*

I haven't quite decided on the sight but i'm definitely going with a true spot lense for Field and even if i need to i hear tell you can add a ring or even a dot if need be. I'm excited about setting my Hoyt up for Field this year. Now what sight to choose...Sure Loc Supreme, CopperJohn ANTS, or maybe try BD Davis. I guess i have to choose sometime!


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Sight for Field*

Look real close at the Shibuya 365 CP. It just doesn't get any better and I have owned them all.
Jbird


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Erasmu*

I had trouble in the dark tunnels you sometimes have to shoot in on field ranges with the Tru-Spot. I am going to try it again this year with less power but if I still have the problem I will just put a yellow stick on circle around the grind area. I know that the yellow ring works in bright sun or dark tunnels.
Jbird


----------



## Po_Boy (Jun 3, 2006)

*Field Sight*

I'm a big fan of the ANTS which is on my bow currently, but the Axcel is a well built sight as well and the Sword Titan is a good value.


----------



## dhunt1 (Dec 16, 2002)

*Shibuya sights*

I did consider the Shibuya also. It looks like a fine sight and light weight which is good also. Does the carbon sight really have less vibration or does it just weigh less?


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Shibuya*

I have the carbon version of the 365 and I do think the carbon bar has less vibration. I also love the quick slide and the positive dentents on both elevation and windage. The 3d axis is a breeze to adjust. I like the sight so much that I just bought two more.
Jbird


----------



## dhunt1 (Dec 16, 2002)

*Shibuya sights*

Well that's definitely a testimony.....Now a truspot lense and scope combo and it's off to the Field! I'm pumped!


----------



## jjgsp (Sep 6, 2002)

I started using the Brite Site X view. It has slowed my movement down for indoors and my scores are going back up. I started chasing that darn dot around and rushing my shot. No more--just stare at the X and in it goes if you focus. It teaches you to AIM-AIM-AIM. 

I want to try this type of lens for field. Ithink I will have to get a 1/4" magnified center as opposed to 3/8". I wonder if Brite Site makes a 1/4" 6X lens? Anyone know?


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

swerve said:


> I have been shooting a ring outdoors as well as indoors for the last year. I needed to see the X. Helped my focus a bunch.


I shoot one indoors, I have tried the dot but I just keep moving it to see the X. My groups with the dot are on the side of the X. So I am a ring shooter. I am going to shoot field this year and want to shoot a ring casue I know I like it. What color and size?


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

I've been shooting a ring indoor this year and like it. I have also shot the Tru-spot and while I love the lens, I struggle to get the housing I have for it to work for me. Back on topic...I shot a field round this weekend with the ring...did not like it one bit...the varying target sizes and distances messed with me. I am not giving up (Indoor is still going, but I still will shoot field any chance I get), but unless things get better before I gear up for outdoor, I will be putting a dot on my lens...


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Psargent*

The ring is not what is giving you problems. The problem is you are trying to fit the circle to the spot and hold it there instead of just staring at the X and ignoring the ring. You would be surprised how well you could shoot with even a 1/2" diameter ring if you learn to focus only on the X. Trying to center the spot in the ring seems like the logical thing to do but seeing only the X will produce more points.
Jbird


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Jbird said:


> The ring is not what is giving you problems. The problem is you are trying to fit the circle to the spot and hold it there instead of just staring at the X and ignoring the ring. You would be surprised how well you could shoot with even a 1/2" diameter ring if you learn to focus only on the X. Trying to center the spot in the ring seems like the logical thing to do but seeing only the X will produce more points.
> Jbird


Yep....I struggled trying to shoot good groups last year with a ring....my groups with a fiber where half the size at least. 

This year however.....I figured out how to shoot a ring...only the ring is the scope housing itself. So unless I shoot just awful like this outdoors....I will be using just a bare lens. 

And for those wondering because of the thread I started a while back I figured out a way to reduce the field of view I think this is going to be perfect.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Jbird said:


> The ring is not what is giving you problems. The problem is you are trying to fit the circle to the spot and hold it there instead of just staring at the X and ignoring the ring. You would be surprised how well you could shoot with even a 1/2" diameter ring if you learn to focus only on the X. Trying to center the spot in the ring seems like the logical thing to do but seeing only the X will produce more points.
> Jbird


You're probably right about that. I have managed to learn to focus on only the x with the truspot and with the ring for indoor, but I noticed I kept wanting to center up the ring on field. That is why I haven't given up on the idea of shooting the ring outdoor yet. What I noticed was that on some targets the ring was about the size of the x- that made me want to center up. On others, I couldn't see the x clearly (30, 50, 65, 80) again, I was wanting to center up. I think it can work, just didn't on my first try...


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Hornet*

How big is the scope housing you are using? If it is 1 3/8" you may find you have a little too much real estate in the view to deal with the targets 60 yards and out. Don't know if he still has any but Classic Scopes had some proto type housings that were 3/4" in diameter but he never massed produced them and went with a 1" housing I think. Always wanted to call him and see if he had any of those 3/4" housings laying around. I am shooting a fairly large ring and it is working and if want to shoot just the housing the Black Eagle 29 mm I have is fairly small. Would be interesting if someone would build a 1/2" lens and housing and make it about 4X. Might just work. You wouldn' be able to make the peep fit but you could center it like a pin.
Jbird


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I am using a 1.25" CR. But I have reduced the diameter down on the lens....I am going to play with it a little to get the picture I want plus I can go to the next size down peep. I tend to shoot a smaller peep outside then inside. But I think it is going to work fine the way it is now. Plus I am shooting a 6X now it wouldn't work with a 4X.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Psarg*

Another thing you might try is to use a yellow ring. I have used green, orange, and black and the yellow has some things I really like. It shows up very well in the dark tunnels and it also shows up in bright daylight. It also is easier to ignore and focus on the X than orange and black. 
Jbird


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Does that work indoor though...??? Seems like a yellow ring would completely disappear on a vegas face...maybe thats a good thing...


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Nope*

Indoors green or black works better. You could try yellow. Like you say, it might disappear but still be visible enough. Green is a pretty good compromise.
Jbird


----------

